# buying aviawest



## Zac495 (Feb 10, 2006)

We're interested in an every other year purchase there and curious about resale value vs. purchaser price. Any advice or thoughts?


----------



## eal (Feb 10, 2006)

*auction on e-bay*

This is an annual week on e-bay.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4439200872&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## ricoba (Feb 10, 2006)

eal said:
			
		

> This is an annual week on e-bay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4439200872&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1




That link is for a Four Seasons not for Aviawest (which is a BC owned/operated TS developer)


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've really searched around on the internet, and haven't found anything. Could they be hard to find resale?


----------



## eal (Feb 11, 2006)

*oops!  Wrong web address*

sorry Zac 495, 
I gave you the wrong address (too many things on my clipboard!)

Here are a couple of listings on myresortnetwork.com for Pacific Shores 

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Time...da/Aviawest-at-Pacific-Shores-Resort-and-Spa/


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 11, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> I've really searched around on the internet, and haven't found anything. Could they be hard to find resale?



They can definitely be hard to find, especially if you are looking for a specific week. I looked quite a while before buying a 2-bedroom week 30 at Pacific Shores. Here is a site for resales: http://www.pacific-shores-resales.com/


----------



## herindoors911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have spoken to a friend this morning, who was asking for advice in selling their Aviawest timeshare.   I have no details, but would ask that you contact me if you are interested and I will put you in touch with them.   I have also directed them here.

I believe it is an annual membership, and have no idea of the number of points they hold.


----------

